# DA polisher help for beginner



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

First off, i'm sorry for starting this thread. I'm sure there are many that cover the topic, but all the answers i seek are in different threads and it is hard to keep track of what answers are where.

on to the questions, I'll break them down in bullet points for ease or reading.

1. My first DA kit.
- What should I be looking at getting, pad sizes and types?
- Do you have to spend mega bucks to get results?
- If a DA states for "hard paint" can it be used for any other types/other cars?
- anything else i need to know?
- What compounds should be used, and in what order?

2. Am i right in saying not everything can be removed by DA?
- i.e, there maybe be some marks/scratches left even the car has been machined.

3. Avoiding swirls in the futre. 
- any tips on this?

Sorry for sounding a bit dumb on this, but i'd rather get it right. And as the mother says, "if you dont ask the questions, you dont get the answers"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

All things can be found on the Internet and sometimes it's better to trawl through old posts and traders pages so you thoroughly understand. But let me give words of reassurance that people should know. 

A da doesn't play second fiddle to a rotary. A rotary is quicker BUT a da is way more versatile and will get there in the end

Don't worry that a da can't correct somethings a rotary can. With modern pads and polishes there is nothing a da can't correct

Proper da use is all about timing and pressure. This can't be taught it has to be learned, but remember that the pressure required is more than you imagine it to be and def more than you will use on your first attempt. And the correct timing is a slow steady pace which usually doesn't fall into place until you find your confidence and start enjoying it

Moral of my long winded thread, polishes and pads are personal preference but taking your time to learn your machine and technique is what yields results :thumb:
Don't forget to enjoy


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for the reply, a great help so far


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

any advance on this ? more answers would be great


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Get low-profile (thin) 5.5" pads - the smaller, thinner pads are easier for DAs to spin. You don't need to get each and every type of pad there is - you just need cutting, polishing and finishing pads - and get three or four of each type, so you can swap pads often and work cleaner. I chose to go with the low-profile Lake Country Hydrotech pads (only three colors, so very easy to figure out), substituting the Meg's MF cutting pad for the LC cyan, but there's a large variety out there.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

With DA's if you apply too much pressure they will stop just make sure the pad is lubed up with water, A quick spray on the pad with it being your first time will help in stopping the pad/paint getting hot. A little tip make sure that when you buff a panel keep putting your hand on it to see if its getting hot or not especially in hot weather if you are buffing outside.

Like people have said in previous posts 3 types of pad for 3 stages of machine polishing cutting, polishing, finishing. Obviously what the titles state is what they are used for. 

Im just about to use meguiars #105 and #205 they are well known and alot of people use these products on the forum. For a finish its entirely up to you and what you prefer to use meg's, dodo juice, swiss wax etc personal choice.

If you do all 3 stages on the car and use the DA at correct speeds you will not get any Swirls and it will get rid of them. Its all about pressure on the panel.

If you want to avoid swirls in the future make sure that you applicator is clean and that you use a very soft microfibre. I use the dodo juice fantastic fur cloth find it to be the best.

Speeds for all 3 steps I find I switch between 3 to 5 starting slow for cutting 3-4 then the same with polishing and finishing 4-5 just for the last wipe over with a wax.

Hope this helps


----------

